# Mattress covers to stop off gassing?



## Twwly (Jan 30, 2007)

Anyone know of any larger sized alternatives to the "Babe Safe" polyethylene mattress covers? They are only crib sized and DS sleeps either with us or on his new twin (right beside our bed).

Apparently 5ml food grade polyethylene is 'safe', but I can't seem to find any suppliers that don't sell it by the ROLL (way more than I'd need to 'gift wrap' our mattresses). Anyone know of anything safe?

Our new king size has a topper with (I've been told) no flame retardants but we'd like to wrap it up if poss before the new babe comes in June. (Read far too much about mattress chemicals and newborns lately). We can't get an organic twin here for less than $1200 +tax, so we're hoping to cover DS' twin....

??


----------



## VeganCupcake (Jun 13, 2007)

I've been wondering about this, too.







:


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

Would the dust mite covers stop/slow down off-gassing? They are a poly-cotton blend with a polyurethane lining. You can get them at Linens N Things. Do you have that in the U.S.? Sears also has them, I think.


----------



## Twwly (Jan 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyleigh33* 
Would the dust mite covers stop/slow down off-gassing? They are a poly-cotton blend with a polyurethane lining. You can get them at Linens N Things. Do you have that in the U.S.? Sears also has them, I think.

Fabrics don't do anything to prevent off gassing, and it's polyurethane we're personally trying to protect ourselves from.


----------



## thevaliant (Sep 10, 2013)

Found this today, only one on the web I believe!

http://www.yourguidetogreen.com/store/greg-39-s-picks/no-chem-mattress-wraps/prod_1768.html


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

natura company and naturepedic make organic natural mattress covers. Is that what you are looking for?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

I am not sure exactly what you are looking for- a baby sized mattress, a twin mattress, or a mattress cover. but this store has all those things. If you can afford an organic mattress for your kid I would recommend it.

http://www.daxstores.com/


----------

